# something i concokted last night



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

hi, last night i made this up as i need to work on my litrature skills for my forthcoming GCSES

all comments appreshiated and a title for the story would be great

As the wind howled through the night , the moon crept from the mountains illuminating the distant valley. trees blew in the gale like great beasts weaving there arms in an enourmous arc and the fallen leaves of autumn rustled as they too were awoken from there slumber. occasionally birds would flutter from the treetops filling the landscape with the music of the long fogotton summer, only to be disturbed by the patient carrion that waited for there feed. the company of elves could be barely heard, as they stalked through the brush. the black cloaks they were clad in blended them in perfectly with the landscape they guarded, but they were not the elves of Averlon and they did not love their forest, only those brought up could survive its harsh and unforgiving ways.
each one followed the one in front and those at the front followed their senses as they were directed upon there enemy. the rearguard was made up of the veterans of the group, their superb skills honed after many years of experience. there bows were strung incase of an ambushed, but very rarely if not at all were the shadow warriors of naggarythe deceived, they had defended there ancestral lands for many millenia seeking out the traitors that had inflicted this nomadic life upon them. showing no mercy just stealth and cunning to slay the druchii that dare tempt their wrath. 

Naraar held his hand aloft, a sign that the group should stop. merely a sapling to those he fought beside, narrar had only trecked these wilds for half a century, although most the adult life of a human, elves lived for many centuries. some, with the aid of magic or an easy life up to a thousand years. tonight was his first hunt in which he led the group, although still an ametuer in the eyes of those that protected his rear, even he could sense when something was afoot. those behind had stopped with there ears and eyes alert for any sign of danger. he smelt a hastilly put out fire and the combination of the sweat and fear of the nearby enemy. turing round he jestured to the group with a quick hand signal that they would attack soon. Sinair strolled up to his left with bow in hand and his pack slung under his waste, his quiver and blade strapped to his back. 
' now we make those that lay ahead of us fill themselves with dread, we load our bows and wait til fear weakens them ', said the elf , the light of the cresent moon reflecting off his opal eyes, the only fully visable part of his body. warefare in these conditions was more than anything a battle of whits, for a scared enemy was at its weakest and then it was right to pounce. a quick volley of arrows would send them into dissaray before leaping in from all sides with blades ready.
' indeed , for tonight is the night the spawn of naggaroth understand the true meaning of fear ', a wicked smile spread across his face.

the wind blew harder dulling his senses and obscuring his view for a moment, it was then that the hidden enemy drew first blood . Siniar suddenly slumped against naraar, as if he had lost all controll of his body ,morslieb rose higher in the jet black sky and then it all became apparant. an smooth shaft was sticking from his forehead, inbetween his eyebrows but slightly higher, blood streamed from the gaping wound, however the dart was well aimed, defenetly not from the unskilled throng ahead of them, only one other group was this well bred in the art of war - the shades of the blackspine mountains. naraar let him fall in disgust. sorrow, anger and an overwhelming hatred built up inside him. knocking a goose - fletched arrow he sent a prayer to khaine before yelling his battle cry and bursting through the brush sending the shaft straight into the body of a mounted druchii captain, he let out a roar before sliding of his dark mount, crashing onto the ground beneath. the others lept in sending well - aimed volleys digging into druchii flesh, screams echoed throughout the valley and the scion of the north charged forward to join battle.


----------

